# suggestions for soapy clean smelling scents



## aimee (Jun 13, 2008)

i love soapy clean and powdery scents

pls help me find some and list your favourites 

for reference 2 perfumes i absolutely love are
Glow by J. Lo and
Beyond Paradise by Estee Lauder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks for your help


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 13, 2008)

My favourite is Pure Grace by Philosophy. It's advertised as a 'soap and water' type scent and is very fresh and clean-smelling. 

You might also like Baby Grace by Philosophy which is quite powdery.


----------



## aimee (Jun 13, 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 13, 2008)

i second pure grace. i really liked it but my aunt said it smelled like soap from the public restrooms lol! but i still like it!


----------



## makeba (Jun 13, 2008)

sephora carries a fragrance called Clean but i cant remember who makes it though. the fragrance called Clean is designed for the soapy/fresh scent lovers


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jun 13, 2008)

Yup pure grace or really any of the Philosphy scents..except for Falling in Love.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 14, 2008)

I have Beyond Paradise Blue but it does not smell soapy clean to me.  Prada Amber Pour Homme smells very soapy and clean.


----------



## aimee (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for your help ladies i will try those out


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 18, 2008)

Chanel No. 5 smells a lot like powder to me.
Or you could try Honey I Washed The Kids, which you can buy at LUSH Fresh Handmade Soaps and Natural Cosmetics.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

Laila perfume.  You can only get it through their website, Nordstroms, or at Epcot (Norway area) at Disney World.  It is clean, with white flowers and the tiniest hint of watermelon.  Yummy!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_My favourite is Pure Grace by Philosophy. It's advertised as a 'soap and water' type scent and is very fresh and clean-smelling. 

You might also like Baby Grace by Philosophy which is quite powdery._

 
I completely agree with both of these suggestions.  I would also suggest the following:

Demeter.  They have a library of fragrances such as Pure Soap, Laundromat, and Rain.

CLEAN.  The whole range focuses on clean, pure, "fresh out of the shower" scents like - Clean, Shower Fresh, Warm Cotton, Fresh Laundry, and Lather.

Both lines can be found at Sephora.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 21, 2008)

Seriously, you MUST try "Amor Amor." I've never smelled as anything as clean and a GOOD, pleasant clean as that. My best friend wore it because one of her friends did and now I'm thinking about getting it as I remember how fresh it smells -- like you just got out of the shower. I even had to text my friend and ask her the name of it b/c I just HAD to tell you lol and I'm verry picky about scents (I dont like many) but this is just so what you seem to be looking for!


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2008)

Clinique-Simply!

Thats very very subtle and I used to wear that a lot when I wanted to tone it down!


----------



## chdom (Aug 30, 2008)

The first scent that came to mind?  Philosophy Pure Grace.  Loves!!!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pure Grace
Clean


----------

